# Fuel Pump, Fuel Pump Relay, or What???



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

My 96 GXE is haunted.:wtf: When the car is cold (overnight), it starts without a problem. After it has ran for 30 minutes or so, things change. Sometimes when you park the car after it has warmed up, it does not want to start. Today, I had drove for about 45 minutes, and it just died while driving and would not start back.

My diagnosis would be either fuel pump or fuel pump relay. Why, you ask? Because whenever it will not start, you do not hear the hiss that normally comes from the fuel pump when you first turn the key on. You can turn the key off and on, repeat, and still you hear no noise. I am not sure which of the above is the problem. It has been my experience that either a fuel pump is good or it is bad. Typically, they don't work for a while, quit, then start working again when the engine cools down. To me, I lean more toward the fuel pump relay. 

Can anyone tell me specifically where the fuel pump relay is located and which one it is? I have tried changing out the relays found directly above the fuses, but still don't know if one of these is the correct relay or not. Even after switching them out with one beside of it, the problem still exists.

Also, any other suggestions? I know it isn't the filter because the pump will not make any noise at all, and if the filter was the problem, the pump would run more since the engine would be starving for fuel.

BTw, this is a GA16DE engine.
Thanks.


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

Its under the dash on the drivers side, all the way to the left. Its light blue and a pain in the ass to get to.


----------



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks. Are you talking about at the fusebox or somewhere else like near the firewall? Also, what do you think the problem would be? Is it common for a fuel pump to work, then stop, then work again day after day, then quit again? Thanks again.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

It is actually very common for a bad fuel pump to only work under certain temperatures, and for short periods of time. I would put money on a fuel pump in this case...


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

When motors start to fail sometimes they will stop working all together or suddenly begin operating whenever they're in the mood 

As for the relay, its behind your fuse panel but upwards. You can see it if you get your head down and kiss the pedals. Your definitly gonna have to do some dash diving though it you decide to mess with it. I guess its not to bad, I got to it within a few minutes, getting into a position to get it outta there is just a bit painful heh heh.

You could get a fused jumper wire and put battery voltage directly to the pump and see if it works that way. Theres a better way to do it but I cant think of it right now. I just went through doing all this on my car and a honda accord and Im trying not to mix things up.


----------



## armada2008 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a nissan armada 2008 se I wanted help to find where is the fuel pump relay


----------



## lukesSX (Feb 17, 2010)

armada2008 said:


> I have a nissan armada 2008 se I wanted help to find where is the fuel pump relay


You're in the wrong forum. To answer your question, it says the relay is in the right rear of the engine compartment probably bundled together with other relays. There should be a grey wire and a black/yellow wire coming from it.


----------

